# impossible de synchroniser mon ipad



## Owter (15 Avril 2011)

je veux synchroniser mon ipad sur mon nouveau macbook j'autorise donc mon compte itunes pour mon nouvel ordinateur comme il me l'est demandé mais la synchro ne marche pas . que faire ???


----------



## Rectitude (20 Avril 2011)

Owter a dit:


> je veux synchroniser mon ipad sur mon nouveau macbook j'autorise donc mon compte itunes pour mon nouvel ordinateur comme il me l'est demandé mais la synchro ne marche pas . que faire ???


Bonjour Owter. Je rencontre exactement le même problème que toi. Impossible de synchroniser mon iPad (1ère génération) avec mon nouveau MacBook Pro.
Il y a bien un Geek savant et généreux de son savoir qui va nous répondre ici, non ? 

PS. Un journaliste à Woody Allen : "Vous répondez toujours à une question par une autre question ?" - Woody Allen : "Non, pourquoi ?"


----------

